# Is GrubHub horrible in anyone else's market too?



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've only been on GH for a few months and the first week it was great (per usual with these apps). After the first week , I just ran it sparingly declining most orders taking some here or there. Lately, I've been taking more orders on GH since UE has been slow on some days due to a over-saturation of drivers in my market/summer. *It's no joke nearly 1 out of every 2 orders* I accept on GH it's an issue of either: restaurant never received the order, order is not paid for but it shows as a regular order (only a couple times), order is sent as soon as the customer places it pickup 5-20 minutes out arrive at pick up time and order is still 20-45 minutes away from completion, customers with wrong addresses I've had two within the last two days both claiming they had no knowledge of the address I was being sent to one was prior to pick up so I had GH un-assign , two seconds later I get a ping for the same order still going to the WRONG address, I had one tonight for $70 worth of sushi but I'd already picked up the food , called gh told them I am NOT driving another 3 miles BACK from where I just came from the address in the app sent me to vacant lot the customer was actually closer to the restaurant (I'd just received a $20 3 mile ping on uber at gh drop off) , the rep cancelled the order and I got full payout, the rep said it was an issue on their end? The $70 sushi I took to this girl that works the counter at a pizza place I pick up from that doesn't suck , at least she got to enjoy it. Anyways, I just bring it up because I pretty much never have these issues on UE, I had one customer tell me the other night every other time they order on GH the order ends up cancelled and this person tips. I've started just not marking arrived so I can just re task that crap because they aren't worth calling. These are only a very few of the very many instances that this occurs on GH.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

It has turned pretty shitty in my area too. NW burbs Chicago.
But then, so has DD.
I used to easily be able to make $60-$90 during 5-8 pm dinner.
Last night, I was running both at once, and managed to make $50.
I don't multi app.
I have GH off block, and DD scheduled. So when I get a GH, I pause DD, when I get a DD, I just turn off GH, and turn it back on when I'm done.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Comparing GH/DD/UE is always a search for the tallest dwarf. It varies by market but in my Market:

GH is the best of the three. Yes it has warts and if you're not careful you'll be sent all over the world.
DD. The app is filled with problems, low offers and hidden payouts. The hidden payouts are unethical.
UE is just complete trash. Low payouts and low tips. It's hopeless trying to do UE.
Others in different markets might have the complete opposite ranking. Not sure why all the app problems you are describing, In 7000 deliveries across 4 years I haven't seen these issues commonly. Of course, any one of them can have occasional address issues.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> It has turned pretty shitty in my area too. NW burbs Chicago.
> But then, so has DD.
> I used to easily be able to make $60-$90 during 5-8 pm dinner.
> Last night, I was running both at once, and managed to make $50.
> ...


DD turned to trash in my market well over a year ago. UE has always been the money maker. GH is just insane lately something is going on, I've had multiple customers text me it's their second order the app is sending people to completely wrong addresses. Not navigational errors or relying on google maps etc, just to addresses that don't exist. I had two more today GH just paid me the full payout and said it was something on their end.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> DD turned to trash in my market well over a year ago. UE has always been the money maker. GH is just insane lately something is going on, I've had multiple customers text me it's their second order the app is sending people to completely wrong addresses. Not navigational errors or relying on google maps etc, just to addresses that don't exist. I had two more today GH just paid me the full payout and said it was something on their end.


This probably explains why GH has been so slow. Maybe they are fixing stuff, in time for the weekend.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow over 4000 food deliverys .god bless.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> This probably explains why GH has been so slow. Maybe they are fixing stuff, in time for the weekend.


Possibly. They better fix it fast though I can't imagine being a customer (who actually tips very well) and the order arrives 2-3 hours later.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Comparing GH/DD/UE is always a search for the tallest dwarf. It varies by market but in my Market:
> 
> GH is the best of the three. Yes it has warts and if you're not careful you'll be sent all over the world.
> DD. The app is filled with problems, low offers and hidden payouts. The hidden payouts are unethical.
> ...


In the southern California market, seems that DD provides the most information to make profitable decisions.

Address of restaurant, address of delivery, including apartment number, and total miles. Further, it includes an itemized list of the items ordered, in most instances.

I gave up on multi-apping and run DD exclusively.

Today, Thursday, I grossed $199.

But I drove 103 miles from home back to driveway.

So, a disappointing day for me.


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

It has dropped off a lot for me recently. If I go on block I get ridiculously far-away pickups and place and pay orders using outdated menus; if I go off block I'll get more reasonable offers, but often get dispatched for pickups as soon as the customer orders. I find myself taking very few offers these days. 

UE has actually become a much better moneymaker for me lately. I've noticed I get consistent offers, most of them worthwhile, as long as I accept the first one they send me.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

My only pet peeve of gh is that they start sending the orders to drivers just after the customer placed the order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> My only pet peeve of gh is that they start sending the orders to drivers just after the customer placed the order.


That’s actually great for multi apping, you know you got 20 minutes to finish your DD delivery or do a quick UE or DD.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That’s actually great for multi apping, you know you got 20 minutes to finish your DD delivery or do a quick UE or DD.


I use the extra time to navigate through the Sonic drivethru to get my $1 large coke zero.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Grubhub's gotten really bad in my market, too. I guess it's just the current economic climate. The best thing about GrubHub though, is that they have a gigantic foothold here. The only other company whose foothold is comprable to that of GrubHub is doordash, and their pay is shit.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I think the new company ditched the A.I. Ninety-nine percent of the offers I get are a dollar a mile or less.


----------

